

Now Available: Amazon Linux AMI 2015.03 - mmcclellan
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/now-available-amazon-linux-ami-2015-03/

======
YAYERKA
If your project can get away without having to build your own images; I would
recommend Amazon Linux to anybody using EC2.

I've used Amazon Linux AMI's since 2012 on several different instances. At
first `ps aux` you might think you are using *BSD!

Here are two useful links.

Regarding Amazon Linux AMI security updates;
[https://alas.aws.amazon.com/](https://alas.aws.amazon.com/)

FAQ; [https://aws.amazon.com/amazon-linux-
ami/faqs/](https://aws.amazon.com/amazon-linux-ami/faqs/)

